# Get rid of VISCERAL FAT without losing size elsewhere????



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

Alright lads,

Due to bulking for over 2 years, although Iv made good gains, I have also put on a belly. Now I've posted before about this as

I wasn't entirely sure what it was due to the fact that although it sat out etc.....it was rock hard and when i tensed i could see the outline

of my abs.

Turns out its visceral fat. I seem to have acquired quite a bit of it.

Anyway, Im still nowhere near the size I want to get to, so to get rid of this I do not want to be losing size elsewhere ie arms chest etc.

Tbh Im very lean everywhere else on my body apart from the belly area now.

Now I know you cant spot reduce fat, and I know the whole "you cant bulk and cut at the same time".

My question is.....is there a way I can burn away or get rid of the visceral fat whilst keeping the rest of my body as it is for the time being even??

Id be happy with this as long as I wasn't losing size. How about If i kept my kcal's the same (3200 per day), but introduced say 20 mins HIIT cardio after my workouts in the morning x3 per week.

Or is the only way to go onto calorie deficit? In which case i assume Im going to have to lose some size also????

Cheers for the help.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

increase omega 3 try 3/1 6-3


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Apparently anavar can reduce visceral fat.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Cut sugar, alcohol and saturated fat from your diet as much as possible (replace with low fructose/high glucose starches and complex carbs and poly and mono unsaturated fats), if you smoke stop it, and take a supp which lowers cortisol (zinc, vit c, phosphatidyl serine).

Visceral fat fortunately appears to be a preferential fuel source for exercise, especially low intensity aerobic exercise, so make sure if you do cardio some of it is steady state aerobic in nature... otherwise it's simply a matter of calorie control.

Be aware though that visceral fat is internal, not above the abs and in the skin - that's just sub cut fat, and it's the last place to go on most men... in some ways I look fatter around the waist at 11% b/fat than I do at 13%, because at 13% my fat distribution is fairly even, but at 11% it's lesser everywhere except on my belly... I have to get to around 9-10% for it not to stand out as obvious.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Cut sugar, alcohol and saturated fat from your diet as much as possible (replace with low fructose/high glucose starches and complex carbs and poly and mono unsaturated fats), if you smoke stop it, and take a supp which lowers cortisol (zinc, vit c, phosphatidyl serine).
> 
> Visceral fat fortunately appears to be a preferential fuel source for exercise, especially low intensity aerobic exercise, so make sure if you do cardio some of it is steady state aerobic in nature... otherwise it's simply a matter of calorie control.
> 
> Be aware though that visceral fat is internal, not above the abs and in the skin - that's just sub cut fat, and it's the last place to go on most men... in some ways I look fatter around the waist at 11% b/fat than I do at 13%, because at 13% my fat distribution is fairly even, but at 11% it's lesser everywhere except on my belly... I have to get to around 9-10% for it not to stand out as obvious.


ive just been staring at your profile picture for like 10 minutes.....its awsome


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Cut sugar, alcohol and saturated fat from your diet as much as possible (replace with low fructose/high glucose starches and complex carbs and poly and mono unsaturated fats), if you smoke stop it, and take a supp which lowers cortisol (zinc, vit c, phosphatidyl serine).
> 
> Visceral fat fortunately appears to be a preferential fuel source for exercise, especially low intensity aerobic exercise, so make sure if you do cardio some of it is steady state aerobic in nature... otherwise it's simply a matter of calorie control.
> 
> Be aware though that visceral fat is internal, not above the abs and in the skin - that's just sub cut fat, and it's the last place to go on most men... in some ways I look fatter around the waist at 11% b/fat than I do at 13%, because at 13% my fat distribution is fairly even, but at 11% it's lesser everywhere except on my belly... I have to get to around 9-10% for it not to stand out as obvious.


Makes sense,Will try all the above thanks. You say to hit the low intensity cardio then........will it be ok to do this straight after my weights sessions which tend to be fasted

in the mornings???

And also what protein shake after?? should it be after weights before cardio??? or after weights and cardio??? As I dont want to go into catabolic state and eat away at muscle either??


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

reza85 said:


> increase omega 3 try 3/1 6-3


I dont understand the 3/1 6-3 part?? you mean like fish oils etc??


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

bump????


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Started into cardio now after bulking for a few months.

Lesson learned = always do a bit of cardio couple times a week after weights... Even if it means bulking / mass gain takes longer.

High intensity mixed with low will sort it. 20 mins, few times a week. Might take 2/3 months.

Have to cut carbs a bit too on non training days


----------

